# [Wet Thumb Forum]-What are the top 5 things you look for in a LFS or LPS?



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey everyone,
What are the top 5 things you look for in a LPS or LFS. I know this is a aquatic site, but try to broaden your answers out to include all critters.
Mine would be:
(in no order)

Price
Knowlege of staff
Care of livestock
Selection
Customer Satisfaction

jB


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Okay, how about:

Location
Selection (mostly critters, as few carry many plants)
Knowledge/friendliness of staff
Price
Overall condition of the store (including care of livestock)

Brian.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

in order

friendlyness of staff
knowledge of staff
selection both plants and fish
quality of the tanks
price (though it's still important)

i know i just did fish, but that's really all that interests me.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Here's a twist: What I look for in a good customer:

Willingness to Learn
Acceptance of information
Truthfulness
Friendliness
Patience.

What _I_ personally look for in a store?

Quality of life
Knowledge of staff
Selection
They need to remember my name and give me discounts/ free stuff
Price


----------

